# Rogue One: Brutale Szenen mit Darth Vader geschnitten



## Darkmoon76 (21. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: Brutale Szenen mit Darth Vader geschnitten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: Brutale Szenen mit Darth Vader geschnitten


----------



## THEDICEFAN (21. Dezember 2016)

Immer dieses blöde Gelaber von: Eeeh das ist ja so brutal- des sind meistens genau die Szenen, in denen man mal sieht mit was für Charakteren man es eigentlich zu tun hat; Bösewicht ist ja schön und gut, aber das Imperium wird als skrupellos bezeichnet, also sollte man es auch so darstellen!


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2016)

Saw wird in Rebels  mitspielen, kann also gut sein, dass man das dort noch zeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jbeuseij9QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (21. Dezember 2016)

Achso, das erklärt wieso er aufeinmal so dämlich gequält spricht (Im Ernst die Deutsche Synchro war ja mal peinlich...) und am Asthmaschlauch hängt


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Dezember 2016)

hoffe aufn directors cut oder ähnliches auf bluray 

@Saw...ja wie Sergeantschmidt schon sagte...einfach peinlich die deutsche Synchro bei diesem Charakter..oO. Das es ertwas leicht astmathisch klingt ok, aber das klang einfach nur wie ...keine Ahnung wie mans beschreiben soll..unterirdrisch^^


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Dezember 2016)

Also ich fand die Syncro super  Besonders die von Pagan Min =D


----------



## stawacz (22. Dezember 2016)

die synchro von dem typen klang als wären die leute von bad lips reading am werk gewesen...die war echt furchtbar


----------



## Sanyadir (22. Dezember 2016)

JO echt lächerlich . 

Wüsste auch nich das Krieg mit Glücksberchis abgehalten wird und überall Party is . 

Krieg is dunkel und brutal ....


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Dezember 2016)

Sanyadir schrieb:


> JO echt lächerlich .
> 
> Wüsste auch nich das Krieg mit Glücksberchis abgehalten wird und überall Party is .



wie meinen? 

Erzähl jetzt nicht, Rogue One wäre (für SW-Verhältnisse) nicht dunkel und brutal

z.B.


Spoiler



Krennics Erschießungskommando von Galen Ersos Team oder das darauf folgende Bombardemant durch die Allianz
oder Vaders Rage-Attack am Ende


----------



## weenschen (22. Dezember 2016)

Er war düsterer und action reicher,  ja. Doch übertrieben brutale Szenen gab es keine. Ich fand ihn nicht schlimmer als die Rache der Sith.


----------



## Wamboland (23. Dezember 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Er war düsterer und action reicher,  ja. Doch übertrieben brutale Szenen gab es keine. Ich fand ihn nicht schlimmer als die Rache der Sith.





Spoiler



Sind da auch alle am Ende gestorben? Klar von den Szenen war es nicht besonders explizit, aber die Weirkung des Films ist schon deutlich härter.



Wäre schön wenn es eine Extended oder DC Version geben würde mit diesen Inhalten  



Spoiler



So war Vader halt das Highlight am Ende ^^ - Evtl. wäre so aber Anfang nicht ganz so träge und lahm geworden


----------



## weenschen (23. Dezember 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Klar von den Szenen war es nicht besonders explizit, aber die Weirkung des Films ist schon deutlich härter.



Stimmt, die Wirkung dahinter ist hart. Aber auch bei der Rache der Sith gibt es Anleihen ohne explizit gezeigte Szenen. Da fällt mir der Merhfachmord an den "Jünglingen" ein, als auch der Fenstersturz von Mace. Überhaupt die Ermordung aller Jedis.


----------



## steve127 (23. Dezember 2016)

Leider war der Film für mich ein ziemlicher Flop. Ausstattung, Schauspieler, CGI, alles gut, aber - 
die Story ist einfach mal wieder - moment welche Story, dieser Abklatsch von Klischees, diese vorhersehbare 0815 Soap.
Aber der Massenmarkt verlangt vielleicht danach. Einfach zum Gähnen, oder Weinen, je nach Erwartung...
Da hilft auch die polierte - und völlig unglaubwürdige - Action gar nichts. Das ist nur noch öde. 
Schade um das Potential dahinter, da können die besten Schauspieler dem blassen Skript kein leben einhauchen, alles bleibt nulldimensional, 
die Charaktere bloße  Staffage in einem Effektgewitter....


----------



## weenschen (23. Dezember 2016)

steve127 schrieb:


> Leider war der Film für mich ein ziemlicher Flop. Ausstattung, Schauspieler, CGI, alles gut, aber -
> die Story ist einfach mal wieder - moment welche Story, dieser Abklatsch von Klischees, diese vorhersehbare 0815 Soap.
> Aber der Massenmarkt verlangt vielleicht danach. Einfach zum Gähnen, oder Weinen, je nach Erwartung...
> Da hilft auch die polierte - und völlig unglaubwürdige - Action gar nichts. Das ist nur noch öde.
> ...



Seh ich komplett anders. Wenn ich in Starwars gehe, kann ich keinen Bladerunner erwarten. Vielleicht solltest Du das berücksichtigen.


----------

